# WSJ on Divorce and Marriage



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Yesterday's WSJ had an interesting article on learning about marriage via divorce. I'll post the salient info here...



> "Want great marriage advice? Ask a divorced person."
> 
> "Research shows that most divorced people identify the same top five regrets—
> 
> ...


sharing...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Pretty good....thanks for sharing...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

